

Microsoft wants Visual Studio to be your one-stop cross-platform dev shop - yulaow
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/07/microsoft-wants-visual-studio-to-be-your-one-stop-cross-platform-dev-shop/

======
_random_
"One wonders how far the company will take it: will we see gcc or LLVM support
next?"

I wish! Would get asm.js for C# and forget JS for games like a dreadful dream.

